# backup camera stopped working (2009 CC 4 motion w RNS 510)



## hauker (Jan 8, 2001)

A few days back I noticed that when backing up, i wasn't shown the rear view anymore, but merely the OPS screen that usually pops up after I take it out of reverse (graphic of car from above with "Look! Safe to move?")

I assumed there is a "activate camera" function somewhere, but I looked through all menus (even the ones that wouldn't make sense) and can't find it. The sensors seem to be active and according to my friend (whom I had stand behind the car) both the badge and the camera pop out when reverse is engaged.

Any ideas? - Loose wire from slamming the trunk ... I missed something in the menus ... total failure (sniff) ...?

Thanks ...

(fyi, I do have a OBD-II scan tool, but no fancy VCDS)


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Open the trunk, remove the liner on the trunk lid and check the harness going to the badge/ camera for breaks. I've seen mentioned before that the harness tends to develop a short sometimes. It seems to be the camera is not receiving power but the badge is.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

munnarg said:


> Open the trunk, remove the liner on the trunk lid and check the harness going to the badge/ camera for breaks. I've seen mentioned before that the harness tends to develop a short sometimes. It seems to be the camera is not receiving power but the badge is.


Not the case it's usually broken at the hinge. on the trunk tubes that carry the wires on the passenger side. Look for a break in the wires. You can see it thru the liner while moving the trunk up and down. The wires break from opening and closing the trunk a lot. 


Volkswagen of Crystal Lake
VW Master technician 
Authorized Unitronic dealer 
13 CC and 15 Jetta Sport


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

*ck u amera stopped woking*

This happens periodically to me and I go crazy checking everything, all connections, fuses, wires, etc. In the end, all, I have to do is to reset the RNS-510. I hold down the two buttons to the top left of the CD slot with a finger on my left hand and hold down the one button on the right side of the CD slot with finger of my right hand at the same time. Depending upon what year radio you have the button on the right could either have a half moon symbol on it or a star. Naturally, the radio should be on when you do this. When you reset it, it will go off. This always works for me when I have this problem. Good luck!


----------



## hauker (Jan 8, 2001)

Thanks for the advice *munnarg *and *vwauditek25 *... I took a quick look earlier today, but I can't see anything without taking the covers off (all I can see through the gap at the hinge is the spring mechanism). So, I'll get cracking with the plastic rivets and will let you know what I find once I remove the covers ...


----------



## hauker (Jan 8, 2001)

BobbyCC said:


> This happens periodically to me and I go crazy checking everything, all connections, fuses, wires, etc. In the end, all, I have to do is to reset the RNS-510. I hold down the two buttons to the top left of the CD slot with a finger on my left hand and hold down the one button on the right side of the CD slot with finger of my right hand at the same time. Depending upon what year radio you have the button on the right could either have a half moon symbol on it or a star. Naturally, the radio should be on when you do this. When you reset it, it will go off. This always works for me when I have this problem. Good luck!


Interesting ... I think I'll try that first ... 

{Update}
Okay, I just tried that. The camera still isn't working - and to make matters worse, now even the OPS screen doesn't come on anymore either. Basically, when I put the car in reverse, it opens the badge, pops the camera out ... but the screen now ignores all of that. :facepalm:

Oh well ... at least now I know that I can reset the radio should that ever become necessary ...


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

*Bad Advice*

Hauker,

Sorry out that , but it has always worked for me. I would still give it another try (the reset). I had to do mine a couple of times once. The fact that now you lost the OPS screen should mean that the problem lies with the RNS 510. You have nothing to lose...


----------



## hauker (Jan 8, 2001)

BobbyCC said:


> Hauker,
> 
> Sorry out that , but it has always worked for me. I would still give it another try (the reset). I had to do mine a couple of times once. The fact that now you lost the OPS screen should mean that the problem lies with the RNS 510. You have nothing to lose...


No worries Bobby ... I let the car sit over night and strangely enough, the OPS screen is back today as if nothing happened (still no camera, though). (and yes, I did reset the system three time in a row yesterday trying to make OPS come back ...)

Should I maybe consider a firmware update? - I have one of the first CCs to touch US soil in 2008 and neither maps nor firmware were ever updated. (I assume there are different hardware models, and not all can get all updates ... no idea, though)


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

Hauker,

I felt really bad about my advice there and I am glad to read that your OPS screen is at least back! I know that there have been a lot of updates to the RNS 510 since it was first introduced. Unfortunately, I am not well versed in them. I replaced the RNS 315 in my 2012 CC Lux with a RNS 510 from a 2012 CC 4 Motion. The previous owner was a real "techie" and had the latest firmware/maps installed in the unit when I got it this past summer. Then I installed an OEM VW emblem camera so I would have thie rear back-up camera feature. The firmware in my unit must be out of date by now... I would do all of the wire checks that the other forum members are writing about. Good luck!


----------



## Go351 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Cc rear view camera not working*

Hi 

I have the same problem with my 2010 cc. Rear view camera not currently available 

Did you ever get yours fixed. What was the issue ?

Cheers


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I had two instances last week in 13*F DC weather where the camera blacked out while I was backing up when it was working ok before. 

The harness was replaced with a new harness this past summer.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

This just happened to my VW CC... I guess I’ll have to check for loose wires or connections then I’ll try the reset


----------



## georgemacdonald (Jul 3, 2020)

*2009 vw cc gps, blue tooth, back up camera all down*

Looking for some suggestions. My gps, back up camera and blue tooth went out all at once. Called VW. THEY WANT $2400.00 plus tax to put in a new board and they want my board in return. As I understand from my IT friends is that this is often caused by a hairline crack that can be easily soldered. They then take my old board fix it and sell it to someone else. Seems a bit much! Any suggestions?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Buy used or go aftermarket


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Firmware update*

This is similar to what happened to mine two years ago, and is typically caused by a well known (in Germany) RNS 510 glitch that requires a firmware update: about an hour's worth of download, must be done by the dealer, and you *must* be firm when you request it, as most dealers will recommend replacing the whole unit (they mostly don't appear to know about the firmware update). I found out about it from a German friend and sure enough, it took care of the problem an has been working perfectly ever since. The dealer charged about two hours labor as the car was out of warranty, but it is well worth it and much less of course than replacing the whole unit.

Interestingly, the exact same problem happened a few months later on my '17 Jetta, and I suggested this fix to the dealer, but they preferred to replace the whole unit under warranty. Needless to say, this fixed the problem too )


----------

